# Enterprise nx-01 re-imagined.



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2008)

Last night, I was surfing the web and came across a model site, which for the life of me, I cannot remember the sites name! But anyway, it had the re-imagined Enterprise nx-01 from the show Enterprise, but was redone by the creator or co-creator after the show wrapped. It had the lower haul, like the TOS had, but not like the Enterprise version, which had no lower haul. It was available for about $39.00 plus shipping, if I can remember where this site was. I checked Monsters in motion and the Enterprise nx-01 was offered there, but isn't available until October 1st! But, it is cheaper there, by about $10.00! Autoworld website had it too, but you have to order it from their German website, which is where this model does originate from! But, the shipping would be astronomical! I know it's like looking for a needle in a haystack, but I think that I will eventually find that site!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott1768 (Jul 19, 2011)

Just wait another month - it'll be in stores all over the place in 1/1000.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

R2 models announced this NX-01 refit long ago. So, where you been hiding???:wave:


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah Doug Drexler envisioned it getting a "TOS Makeover" for Season 5.. which of course never happened. However that never stopped him (and others) from fully fleshing out the idea.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm guessing that this is the kit that all of you are on about:

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/star-trek-enterprise-c-10_339/star-trek-1-1000-scale-enterprise-nx-01-refit-model-kit-amt-p-18208


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Gemini1999 said:


> I'm guessing that this is the kit that all of you are on about:
> 
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/star-trek-enterprise-c-10_339/star-trek-1-1000-scale-enterprise-nx-01-refit-model-kit-amt-p-18208


Yep, that be de one.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Wish I could get blueprints of the secondary hull for a 1:350 conversion.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/KG_DREX_NX-01_REFIT_002.jpg

I think this is what you are looking for. This was from Doug Drexler's old blog. I'd love to see Polar Lights do a refit conversion kit for the 1/350 kit since they re-released the kit. I think it would sell well and it would justify buying a second 1/350 kit for many of us.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I would not be surprised if they did that providing strong sales with the 1/1000 version.
I was going to get the resin conversion kit I liked the design so much but when I heard they were going ahead with the styrene one I am glad I waited.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/KG_DREX_NX-01_REFIT_002.jpg
> 
> I think this is what you are looking for. This was from Doug Drexler's old blog. I'd love to see Polar Lights do a refit conversion kit for the 1/350 kit since they re-released the kit. I think it would sell well and it would justify buying a second 1/350 kit for many of us.


This would be great for those of us that like the larger kits. Sign me up on the 1/350 conversion kit list!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

charonjr said:


> Wish I could get blueprints of the secondary hull for a 1:350 conversion.


There is someone I follow on Facebook who has done all the renders for the Netflix Enterprise season 5 campaign, which is of this ship with the refit. Not blueprints, but a start.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I have seen some of those renders. Nice. That pic looks like a good place to start. Thanks!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I might have to get one. I like Doug's design a lot.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

This looks real nice. Wish it were a tad bigger, but I'll get one.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

I always thought that NX-01 refit secondary hull would look better with a flatter saucer, like a Baton Rouge or a Kelvin type saucer--but keeping the NX-01 strut and nacelle combo--so as to have a rising, cranked delta look on the side view.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ah, is that MIM page description accurate? You can build either version, original or refit? That's kind of nifty. 

Gonna need some plugs for those holes I would guess.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Polar Light's site lists "New part options to build NX-01 version or NX-01 refit" as one of the features of the kit so it seems MIM's description is accurate.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

The hole for the stand / dorsal is moved to the middle of the shuttle bay doors, so it's kind of annoying if you build the regular NX version.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Carl_G said:


> The hole for the stand / dorsal is moved to the middle of the shuttle bay doors, so it's kind of annoying if you build the regular NX version.


Ah, so no plug, no sculpted detail piece to fit over it, you have to putty and re-scribe on your own, then?

altho I'm guessing the expected market for this kit are those who want to build the refit, being able to make the original NX-01 is just a sideshow. 

Not that it matters.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Since the top of the neck covers the shuttle bays then where is the shuttle bay on the NX refit????


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Since the top of the neck covers the shuttle bays then where is the shuttle bay on the NX refit????


Underneath the aft end of the engineering hull?  










Actually, it looks like there are no shuttle bays unless there is a fix to the kit that moves it as in the altered refit version above. This appears to be an oversight just like the missing impulse engines on the _Nebula-_class starships.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

From this picture it appears the shuttlebays are on the rear of the saucer.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If you're referring to the hatches in between the sponsoons they've always been there.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> If you're referring to the hatches in between the sponsoons they've always been there.


Right.

But those are the most logical place for them to be put in the new configuration. There is simply not enough room at the rear of the engineering hull.

AND Direct from the man (Doug Drexler himself):



> There are two doors on the back of the saucer that serve as shuttle bay doors. Two of the drop pod doors are still there (the aft two), unless they made a mistake on the kit. I haven't seen it. They haven't sent me one.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jgoldsack said:


> From this picture it appears the shuttlebays are on the rear of the saucer.


I like this. It's like earlier ships needed the cross-reinforcement. By Kirk's time designs could be simpler due to advances in structural integrity.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

irishtrek said:


> If you're referring to the hatches in between the sponsoons they've always been there.


That's true, but consider that with the addition of the Engineering/Secondary hull, this adds significant cubic meters to the interior volume. There may well be some major shifts inside the hull to take advantage of that.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

But then those 2 hatches on the saucer rear end were never explained and I've always assumed they were cargo doors.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

irishtrek said:


> But then those 2 hatches on the saucer rear end were never explained and I've always assumed they were cargo doors.


*heh* well, I think there's a LOT of things like that on the NX-01 that were never explained, at least as far as I ever knew. 

So, cargo doors, implying cargo bays. Shift them to the Secondary Hull, maybe move some walls, now they're shuttlepod bays. Works for me. 

Never really liked the drop bay thing. Kind of implies an even lower tech than they actually had to me. It was a gimmick.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Underneath the aft end of the engineering hull?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is anyone planning on making extended NX style pylons, like in the top pic? Cause that looks AWESOME and I want to build it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

jgoldsack said:


> Right.
> 
> But those are the most logical place for them to be put in the new configuration. There is simply not enough room at the rear of the engineering hull.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah! Forgot about those. Makes sense to me :thumbsup: but they really need the hangar type doors and would help to be larger from side to side on each hangar.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Carl_G said:


> Is anyone planning on making extended NX style pylons, like in the top pic? Cause that looks AWESOME and I want to build it.


Concur! Much better. I don't like all the extra support stuff there--never really cared for those extensions on the original. The extension stubs could either be more impulse engines or, if handled just right, be converted to hangar bays.


----------

